# 22 too late to learn?



## Yotaismygame

Should make this a poll


----------



## Lukeboards

Yotaismygame said:


> Should make this a poll


Wdym? I’m new to this lol


----------



## Revvi

If Buckhouse is a “Pro”… anyone can go Pro!

But in all seriousness… if you have the talent/ability, can always compete in Pro-Am events and see where you stand…

Work at/get your local shop to sponsor you, and work up the Brand reps that way etc.

Post enough gnarly vids of your riding to socials, can try to get noticed and apply to be a brand ambassador etc. 

It’s never “too late”, it’s normally just being realistic with expectation and ability.


----------



## cwhiteyrun87

The odds are against you but there is always a chance.

I have some friends that are GREAT at freestyle. I'm talking flips into trails and stuff, who compete/used to and aren't pro. It's all about catching the right eye at the right time.

Also, the term pro is pretty vague anymore. Like make a living off it without a day job? Get free stuff and be well know?


----------



## Lukeboards

Revvi said:


> If Buckhouse is a “Pro”… anyone can go Pro!
> 
> But in all seriousness… if you have the talent/ability, can always compete in Pro-Am events and see where you stand…
> 
> Work at/get your local shop to sponsor you, and work up the Brand reps that way etc.
> 
> Post enough gnarly vids of your riding to socials, can try to get noticed and apply to be a brand ambassador etc.
> 
> It’s never “too late”, it’s normally just being realistic with expectation and ability.


word! Thanks. I’m not really lookinginto being a park pro.. I more want to compete in the free ride tour and do gnarly backcountry shit. Be a pro in that way. Check out my vids see if I have enough talent.. I really have a year total of snowboarding under my belt. Lucasspad_adv


----------



## Lukeboards

cwhiteyrun87 said:


> The odds are against you but there is always a chance.
> 
> I have some friends that are GREAT at freestyle. I'm talking flips into trails and stuff, who compete/used to and aren't pro. It's all about catching the right eye at the right time.
> 
> Also, the term pro is pretty vague anymore. Like make a living off it without a day job? Get free stuff and be well know?


I mean more stay away from park pro and get to the level to compete in freestyle world tour and be sponsored. By someone big .. so I guess Backcountry pro.


----------



## speedjason

Going pro is overated. I always tell people to not turn your hobby into a career.


----------



## Lukeboards

speedjason said:


> Going pro is overated. I always tell people to not turn your hobby into a career.


 I also am a contractor and started my own business which was my “dream job” and still don’t feel I’m happy with this. I’m very competitive have done very well in MMA hockey soccer throughout my life and the more I compete in a sport the more I love it.


----------



## freshy

My friend was doing back flips in his first month of snowboarding...
But you remind me of a 22 year old me, when I first moved to a mountain town, and I thought I was a natural, and thought it was totally feasible to get paid to ride powder.


----------



## Lukeboards

freshy said:


> My friend was doing back flips in his first month of snowboarding...
> But you remind me of a 22 year old me, when I first moved to a mountain town, and I thought I was a natural, and thought it was totally feasible to get paid to ride powder.


Hahah right on man… that’s crazy. So like Did he just send it at the mountain? I’ve never tried one.. or have a gym near by to try it ..if that’s the case


----------



## TrimbleFunky

A: Being a pro, in a sustainable way that allows you to not live broke, and still enjoy it 10+ years down the line?
B: Have some sort of career, invest wisely. Be a millionaire/multi-millionaire and still snowboard a lot. (You are so lucky remote work is normalized now).

Which has a better percentage chance of happening?
B, by a long, long, long shot. And this assuming you have some natural ability, had trust fund parents, and started at like age 5. Being a millionaire is not enough these days, by the way. Unless you are frugal af.

I see tons of people like you doing option A, but at a younger age and a trust fund. Let's say all of them use the trust fund at some point. It doesn't end well unless you absolutely love it to the point you enjoy poverty.

There is a fair amount of people doing some version of option B in their 20's/30's. They get 100's of days on snow and don't generally worry about money except competing with trust fund babies for real estate in mountain towns.

You will have to be both lucky and exceptional to make it as a pro from any age. You can be fairly stupid and mediocre with a work ethic and rake in money while still getting days on snow.


----------



## Etienne

I don't think you need to answer this question: just ride like you want to, train hard, go build stuff, if you like it and you'll see how things wraps out. 

Now if you want an honest answer: nope, no ways and certainly not on the FWT, which is the discipline thtat requires the most experience out of them all. You can "cheat time" in the park by being incredibly talented at acrobatic stuff—and landing a 3 after two season is not that kind of talent—much less understanding the backcountry. Trying to rush things in learning the mountains is the best way to end burried in an avalanche or smashed into a rock imo. Backcountry riding requires humility.

Now you can totally become an instructor, work at a snowboard company etc.


----------



## MountainMystic

...


----------



## Lukeboards

Etienne said:


> I don't think you need to answer this question: just ride like you want to, train hard, go build stuff, if you like it and you'll see how things wraps out.
> 
> Now if you want an honest answer: nope, no ways and certainly not on the FWT, which is the discipline thtat requires the most experience out of them all. You can "cheat time" in the park by being incredibly talented at acrobatic stuff—and landing a 3 after two season is not that kind of talent—much less understanding the backcountry. Trying to rush things in learning the mountains is the best way to end burried in an avalanche or smashed into a rock imo. Backcountry riding requires humility.
> 
> Now you can totally become an instructor, work at a snowboard company etc.


I understand thanks! Although to counter this I’ve done my avalanche courses, I feel most comfortable when ripping down in the backcountry especially jumping off cliffs .. the reason I saw FWT is because I notice you don’t need ridiculous tricks to perform. Jumping off cliffs maybe a 3 or backy here or there is enough most of the time. Maybe i was too humble in my description tbh the cliffs i Jump are probably well over 15 feet and I learned a 360 in my first. 3 attempts on a large size jump not a little kicker .. also I still haven’t met a skier or boarder who can out shred me down a double black , moguls ect… I hate being cocky but this is the truth.


----------



## Lukeboards

Etienne said:


> I don't think you need to answer this question: just ride like you want to, train hard, go build stuff, if you like it and you'll see how things wraps out.
> 
> Now if you want an honest answer: nope, no ways and certainly not on the FWT, which is the discipline thtat requires the most experience out of them all. You can "cheat time" in the park by being incredibly talented at acrobatic stuff—and landing a 3 after two season is not that kind of talent—much less understanding the backcountry. Trying to rush things in learning the mountains is the best way to end burried in an avalanche or smashed into a rock imo. Backcountry riding requires humility.
> 
> Now you can totally become an instructor, work at a snowboard company etc.


Plus I already have my own business .. no I don’t have a trust fund lol.. I’m a 22 year old whose started his own construction business with zero dollars to my name at the time.


----------



## Mike256

Being a pro these days seems to be about marketing yourself very well. I heard mountain bike teams are dumping top riders to sponsor youtubers as they are the ones that bring in the money. So if by pro you mean making ends meet by snowboarding I’d say it’s not to late. If you mean pro by freestyle/natural selection type then yes, too old.

In saying all that, most snowboard channels don’t seem to exactly rack up the views compared to other talents like doing a ten second dance over and over or mashing your face into loaves of bread on tiktok. So maybe go that avenue to pay for your snowboard hobby.


----------



## Revvi

Mike256 said:


> In saying all that, most snowboard channels don’t seem to exactly rack up the views compared to other talents like doing a ten second dance over and over or mashing your face into loaves of bread on tiktok. So maybe go that avenue to pay for your snowboard hobby.


That‘s so sad…
“How to XV” is one of the better channels out there, and XV is funny, charming and informative.
Yet his view counts are pretty much on par with Buckhouse.

Even then, 20k views probably isn’t brining in anything in terms of ad revenue.


----------



## Kyle978

I was a professional motocross racer at 16...spent 5 years living as a broke-dick trying to make it.

Scrapped the dream basically on my 21st birthday, and went to work using the connections I made in motocross. Now at 32 years old I have built 2 successful companies, with a 3rd in the works.

I can't tell you how much happier I am now that I am financially stable. I can purchase whatever equipment I'd like, and travel to any destination to enjoy it on my own terms. All activities are much more enjoyable to me now: Motocross, MTB, snow etc. Financial freedom is so much more than the ability to buy some cool shit.

Keep pushing yourself - mastering a sport allows you to apply that same work ethic and principles to anything in life: career, relationships, other activities etc.

Also, don't overvalue your skills on a snowboard. At the end of the day, no one gives a shit.


----------



## Luffe

Ride and have fun. If you are gonna go pro, it has to be in randone splitboarding competitions or something where you can rely on your stamina and not your riding skills. Or maybe go pro on YouTube if you have some charisma. A lot of guys on here seems to think the current Youtubers needs some serious competition so they get ran out of business.


----------



## chomps1211

TrimbleFunky said:


> .
> 
> …*You can be fairly stupid and mediocre with a work ethic and rake in money *while still getting days on snow.


😶 
I dunno,.. I’m pretty stupid and have a work ethic! Whyam I still dirt poor & struggling to get 40-50 days a season???

🤣🤣😩😭🤦‍♂️


----------



## Donutz

Luffe said:


> Ride and have fun. If you are gonna go pro, it has to be in randone splitboarding competitions or something where you can rely on your stamina and not your riding skills. Or maybe go pro on YouTube if you have some charisma. A lot of guys on here seems to think the current Youtubers needs some serious competition so they get ran out of business.


I've been thinking about this whole YouTube personality thing since I just signed up on Patreon for Van Girl Yuka. She's not anywhere near the most skilled MTBer on the webz, but that's kinda the point. Her skill level is above mine but not out of reach, and her MTB videos are heavily commented, so you know what's going through her mind on the trail.

Another one that I followed for a while was _Matt Sucks at Everything._ Same deal, basically--you got to watch him learn--and fail--on the video. He abruptly stopped posting, though. He may have failed too hard.

The point is that it's not all about skill. Phil Metz of _Skills with Phil_ is possibly the most skilled MTBer I've ever seen, but I don't really follow him because there's no way to relate (except when he was building a course on his property--that was pretty cool).

So you can carve out a niche (and legitimately) if you can speak to a viewer segment that's underserved in some way.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

chomps1211 said:


> 😶
> I dunno,.. I’m pretty stupid and have a work ethic! Whyam I still dirt poor & struggling to get 40-50 days a season???
> 
> 🤣🤣😩😭🤦‍♂️


I spend 10+ hours a week outside of work hours to ensure I can keep increasing/maintaining my income. Sometimes it's 30+ hours.


----------



## drblast

Post videos of you riding and we'll tell you how much work you have ahead of you.


----------



## DaveMcI

Go to college sun. Appreciate the 1st world country u were born in. If thats stupid, join the military, I bet the Canadian military are stationed near some of the best shred spots in the world. I know merica miltr iz!


----------



## Lukeboards

Lukeboards said:


> Plus I already have my own business .. no I don’t have a trust fund lol.. I’m a 22 year old whose started his own construction business with zero dollars to my name at the time.


I already have a “job” I don’t need to work at a snowboard shop


Luffe said:


> Ride and have fun. If you are gonna go pro, it has to be in randone splitboarding competitions or something where you can rely on your stamina and not your riding skills. Or maybe go pro on YouTube if you have some charisma. A lot of guys on here seems to think the current Youtubers needs some serious competition so they get ran out of business.


I’m a workhorse and I will give them competition


----------



## speedjason

Lukeboards said:


> I already have a “job” I don’t need to work at a snowboard shop
> 
> I’m a workhorse and I will give them competition


To be pro you have to be good first unless you are more of a lifestyle pro.


----------



## Luffe

drblast said:


> Post videos of you riding and we'll tell you how much work you have ahead of you.


Instagram usename was posted in the first post.


----------



## Luffe

TrimbleFunky said:


> I spend 10+ hours a week outside of work hours to ensure I can keep increasing/maintaining my income. Sometimes it's 30+ hours.


Care to tell a little bit more about what you do outside of work hours to increase your income?


----------



## Phedder

From your IG it looks like you really enjoy riding and getting after it. Keep doing that.

You're good for only 2 season in, but you're still only 2 seasons in. If you want to go pro, you have a very long way to go. If you're dropping all of your friends on double blacks and mogul runs, you need to ride with better friends, the FWT would eat you alive right now. Spend more time in West Bowl and Delerium Dive when it hasn't snowed in a week, keep your knees soft and your body low, and look at entering some local freeride comps this year. Lake Louise, Kicking Horse, and Revelstoke should all have something.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

I just took a look. You have a kid? You are out of your mind to pursue professional snowboarding in any capacity.
The lack of universal health care in the U.S. would just eat you alive and you would be f***ed. You are lucky to be in Canada in that regard alone.

This was a bad idea before the kid, this is now a really really bad idea. You seriously have a much better shot being a multi-millionaire and giving yourself and your kid a dream lifestyle later on.


----------



## Etienne

Yeah, by all means you don't risk much entering local freeride comp (or whatever fun contest there is) or a FWQ* or **, you'll see for yourself and it's always good fun. Just don't gamble all your time, health on money on this (good point on the avy course !) and worst case scenario, you end up a good snowboarder 🤷

Some riders on the FWT are well into their 30's which both let you time, but also indicates that experience is not an option and the difficulty is "deceptive" to say the least. Sacha Balicco who won most 2* qualifiers in France last year is an absolute beast on a board, split crazy tours as well as he stomps 10's in the park—like most riders on the tour btw—yet he struggles to get out of the qualifier. The density of skills on the qualifiers these days is insane.


----------



## lab49232

I was a snowboard instructor for a few years. It made me a professional snowboarder!

And no you're not a big backcountry rider. You're two years in, do you have a full avy kit, have you taken a bunch of avy courses? What resort are you carving down double blacks mogul runs on? How do we have two pages of feeding the trolls?

I do think most people tend to be a little naive to what professional or movie type backcountry riding is. It's not really it's own thing, it's really the progression and peak end from mastering all fields. Sure you can go ride backcountry without ever riding park but you're not going to be the type of rider a professional is. Once you've mastered powder riding, excelled in park, learned how to read and understand terrain, snow type, etc, and so much more, only then does someone have the ability to really get all there is out of backcountry riding. And much of that relies on experience and time that no amount of god given talent can make up for.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Could not be a troll. I've witnessed some really delusional people with the athletic ability and physical fitness of a moron put out online fundraisers for their XYZ dream. Good thing mommy and daddy are up there in socioeconomic status (money + connections to people with money) to bail them out!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

There are snowboarders who started snowboarding after 50 years of age, because they got bored skiing. So, 22...not even close to being too late to learn.

At least at 22, you should have graduated college and started a career, which means you have money to afford this expensive hobby


----------



## Kevington

I started playing basketball two years ago and I’m better than all my friends. I can nearly dunk it. Am I good enough to be in the NBA?


----------



## Chern

speedjason said:


> Going pro is overated. I always tell people to not turn your hobby into a career.


Agreed! 
Pro=doing it for someone else. 
Hobby=doing it for yourself. 
ProDeals=funding your hobby with discount gear. 😉


----------



## ridethecliche

Enjoy the things you enjoy. 
I like keeping hobbies and work separate.


----------



## Scalpelman

Wish I was 22. I would go pro [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

You’re young enough that anything is still possible. But there are easier ways to make money. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.trevino

My girlfriend is 28 and she’s about to learn to board for the first time, it’s never too late!


----------



## Donutz

R.trevino said:


> My girlfriend is 28 and she’s about to learn to board for the first time, it’s never too late!


Just so you know, it's ten posts AND ten days, so you're still going to have to wait before posting in B&S.


----------



## deagol

Etienne said:


> .....Backcountry riding requires humility.
> ....


This is probably the best quote I've ever seen on this forum.


Kyle978 said:


> Also, don't overvalue your skills on a snowboard. At the end of the day, no one gives a shit.


Or this one, can't decide which one is better.


----------



## IroningBoard

Donutz said:


> , it's ten posts AND ten days, s


 he didn't even read the post, just the title... nice call out.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Been a few days now, is this guy pro yet? Whats taking so long?


----------



## lab49232

I have my 3 distinct moments that have humbled me (2 of them being at Baker) even after riding for most of my life and working in the industry my entire career. If you don't have at least one or two of those moments, you haven't begun to become a truly experienced or talented rider.


----------



## MountainMystic

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Been a few days now, is this guy pro yet? Whats taking so long?


Got to get social media sorted and purchase the bot farm starter pack of subscribers to help monetize those viewz.


----------



## Etienne

lab49232 said:


> I have my 3 distinct moments that have humbled me (2 of them being at Baker) even after riding for most of my life and working in the industry my entire career. If you don't have at least one or two of those moments, you haven't begun to become a truly experienced or talented rider.


I am humbled at the very least 3 times every time I ride…


----------



## Revvi

Am I too old?


First, Ill at least introduce myself... I'm 22 years old, currently residing in maine. I was givin the oppertunity to start skiing when I was about 3 or 4 years old, while growing up in colorado. I stayed with it in to my mid teens, at which point I was given a snow board. I think I was around...




www.snowboardingforum.com





looks like the same dude got reincarnated


----------



## TrimbleFunky

He's probably busy exploiting universal healthcare by not contributing to society and recklessly endangering himself in the backcountry.


----------



## freshy

Lukeboards said:


> Hahah right on man… that’s crazy. So like Did he just send it at the mountain? I’ve never tried one.. or have a gym near by to try it ..if that’s the case


He was a surfer and picked it up really quick. His technique was borderline out of control, but yeah he just sent it. By the end of the season he was a lot more in control and could bust out rodeos.


----------

